# what form of corn is this?



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

hey, i have 2 corns 1 snow corn and another 1 that is red could you tell me what morph it is


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

amel motley


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Sunglow.


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

it an amel motley, sunglow motley, one of the 4 hypo type motley or a mix of the above.
so its motley and some type of amel/hypo


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

naja-naja said:


> it an amel motley, sunglow motley, one of the 4 hypo type motley or a mix of the above.
> so its motley and some type of amel/hypo


Red eyes, so not a Hypo.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> Sunglow.





Blackecho said:


> Red eyes, so not a Hypo.


agreed.

Its genetically an amel motley, as there is no white to it, it's phenotype (physical appearance) is termed 'sunglow'


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

bladeblaster said:


> agreed.
> 
> Its genetically an amel motley, as there is no white to it, it's phenotype (physical appearance) is termed 'sunglow'


Agreed. I'd label it 'Sunglow Motley'.


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

agreed... this is my sunglow motley for comparison


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

I agree with sunglow motley/amel motley...however that does assume that the belly is plain white with no checkers!

If you can confirm that, we can confirm the amel motley (that could be described as sunglow due to the lack of white!)

Cheers


Andy


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

bothrops said:


> I agree with sunglow motley/amel motley...however that does assume that the belly is plain white with no checkers!
> 
> If you can confirm that, we can confirm the amel motley (that could be described as sunglow due to the lack of white!)
> 
> ...


She has a plain white belly so shes a amel motley sunglow thx 4 the help guys :mf_dribble:


----------

